# Java ist auch eine Insel empfelenswert?



## Mammon (9. Okt 2008)

Ich will mir ein java buch zulegen und bin dabei auf Java ist auch eine Insel gestossen. Hab mir die Html Version ein wenig angesehen und fand es eigentlich ziemlich gut. Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob jemand mit dem Buch schon Erfahrungen hat ? 
Ich such eher ein Buch für Anfänger -Fortgeschrittene, wenn jemand ein bessers weiß wäre das auch gut.


----------



## The_S (10. Okt 2008)

Also ich find das Buch Klasse. Und wenn dir die HTML-Version gefällt, dann schlag zu  .

Eine alternative ist auch noch www.javabuch.de !


----------



## Gast2 (10. Okt 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also ich find das Buch Klasse.


ACK



> Eine alternative ist auch noch www.javabuch.de !


ACK

ack, mogel


----------



## The_S (10. Okt 2008)

Das sind so die Standardempfehlungen im Forum hier. Seit neuestem auch noch "Head First Java" (oder so ähnlich)  .


----------



## homer65 (10. Okt 2008)

Ich habe auch mit "Java ist auch eine Insel" vor ein paar Jahren angefangen Java zu lernen. Für Anfänger kann ich es wärmstens empfehlen. Bei fortgeschrittenen Themen muß man allerdings auch woanders gucken.


----------



## Guest (28. Dez 2008)

Grottenschlechtes Buch! Das gleiche Chaos, das im Buch herrscht, hat man am Ende in seinem Kopf! Das Buch ist eine einzige Katastrophe wie fast alle Bücher von galileo computing.


----------



## nohfreak (5. Jan 2009)

Also ich hab mir eben mal die HTML Version davon angesehen. Ist die denn vollständig, oder ist das wirklich nur zum schnuppern ? Da steht immerhin schon ne ganze Menge drin.

Überlege mir das zu kaufen, weil das anscheinend von vielen Themengebieten den Anfängerbereich abdeckt.


----------



## foobar (6. Jan 2009)

Die Onlineversion entspricht der Deadwoodversion.


----------



## frapo (6. Jan 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grottenschlechtes Buch! Das gleiche Chaos, das im Buch herrscht, hat man am Ende in seinem Kopf! Das Buch ist eine einzige Katastrophe wie fast alle Bücher von galileo computing.



Kannst du das vielleicht mal sachlich und genauer begründen? 

Ich persönlich halte die Javainsel für ein sehr gelungenes, gut strukturiertes Buch.. wie fast alle Bücher von galileo computing.


----------



## nohfreak (6. Jan 2009)

Frage: Welchen Vorteil habe ich, wenn ich das Buch kaufe ? Ich mein, wenn man eh alles online nachlesen kann,...
Da spar ich mir als Student doch die 50 Euro.


----------



## frapo (6. Jan 2009)

nohfreak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Frage: Welchen Vorteil habe ich, wenn ich das Buch kaufe ? Ich mein, wenn man eh alles online nachlesen kann,...
> Da spar ich mir als Student doch die 50 Euro.



Es gibt Leute die lesen einfach lieber ein 'echtes' Buch, statt einer elektronischen Variante. Ok, im Buch befindet sich noch eine DVD, die ist sicher noch interessant für Leute die kein DSL haben. 

Gruß
frapo

edit: es befinden sich in der neusten Auflage bereits 2 DVDs.


----------



## The_S (7. Jan 2009)

frapo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Anonymous hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hat er - in irgendeinem Thread im Bücherforum.


----------



## Gast (11. Jan 2009)

Also, ich habe einen Java-Lehrgang besucht und anschließend das Buch gelesen. Das Buch hat mir die Lehrgangsinhalte wider ins Gedächtnis gerufen.
Ohnen einen blassen Schimmer von Java bzw. OoP ist das Buch schwer zu lesen, da es nur die Programmiersparche und nicht die Programmierung selbst vermittelt.


----------



## frapo (14. Jan 2009)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ohnen einen blassen Schimmer von Java bzw. OoP ist das Buch schwer zu lesen, da es nur die Programmiersparche und nicht die Programmierung selbst vermittelt.



Jep, genau richtig! Das Buch ist eine Einführung in die Sprache Java, desweiteren ist es als Referenz zu sehen. Genau das steht im Klappentext, ebenfalls steht es so im Vorwort.

Aus dem Klappentext:
_*Besonders Einsteiger mit Programmierkenntnissen und Industrieprogrammierer profitieren von diesem umfassenden Werk.*
_
Aus dem Vorwort:
_*Die Kapitel dieses Buches sind für Anfänger der Programmiersprache Java wie auch für Fortgeschrittene konzipiert. Kenntnisse in einer strukturierten Programmiersprache wie C, Delphi, Visual Basic und ein Verständnis für objektorientierte Technologien sind hilfreich, weil das Buch nicht explizit auf Rechnerarchitektur eingeht oder auf die Frage, was Programmieren ist. Wer also schon in einer beliebigen Sprache programmiert hat, liegt mit diesem Buch genau richtig! ...

Dieses Buch darf nicht als Programmierbuch für Einsteiger verstanden werden. Wer noch nie programmiert hat und mit dem Wort »Übersetzen« in erster Linie Dolmetschen verbindet, sollte besser ein anderes Tutorial bevorzugen oder parallel lesen.*_

Gruß
frapo


----------

